# August ?



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Please forgive the dumb American for asking this question, but it just occurred to me that we are arriving in Portugal at the end of July. Do the Portuguese take the month of August off(holiday) like other countries in Europe? Japan shuts down for nearly 2wks in August, so I'm wondering if it's the same.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Some businesses do, but Portugal is becoming more and more commercial. Malls, bars and cafes are unaffected.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

What about banks and local govt? Realtors?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

All open.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Is your O.H. a pilot ?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Or is he called Thepi Lot?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Biggles maybe ?


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Is your O.H. a pilot ?


He is, yes. I'm lame when it comes to forum names! His new job will not be flying one, though. Different for us.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

We are just having a little joke Erin. You are probably not familiar with the irish and british sense of humour.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> We are just having a little joke Erin. You are probably not familiar with the irish and british sense of humour.


Hi Mr.Blueskies

If we like to tell Irish jokes. Sorry for not being PC but who cares.

Question apart from me who do you laugh at? 

Peterfc 666? a super hero " just for today "


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

I figured that out AFTER I replied!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



thepilotswife said:


> I figured that out AFTER I replied!


Hi Erin 

I was sat with a friend and his wife outside of a Bar in Gois having a quiet drink when another friend from a Forum can to see me. He had only seen my Picture as you can see on this Forum. He chatted and passed the time of day with my friend and his wife. He then excused himself as he had to go inside to see Peter. At this point i said Hi " no name " well you should have seen his face. I still have the hair but not a beard. 

Peterfc 666? a super hero " just for today "


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Erin
> 
> I was sat with a friend and his wife outside of a Bar in Gois having a quiet drink when another friend from a Forum can to see me. He had only seen my Picture as you can see on this Forum. He chatted and passed the time of day with my friend and his wife. He then excused himself as he had to go inside to see Peter. At this point i said Hi " no name " well you should have seen his face. I still have the hair but not a beard.
> 
> Peterfc 666? a super hero " just for today "


Why no beard anymore?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



thepilotswife said:


> Why no beard anymore?


Hi Erin 

As my wife wants a divorce is seems fair to let her see what she will be missing when i leave to move to my new life. 

Peterfc 666? " a super hero just for today "


----------



## Suz (Feb 24, 2010)

@ Silvers- "or is he called Thepi Lot?" So funny!! Still chuckling 
@ Erin (thepilotswife)- Where in Portugal are you moving? Just curious as we live in the Algarve. We moved here 9 years ago from the states.
Suz


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Suz said:


> @ Silvers- "or is he called Thepi Lot?" So funny!! Still chuckling
> @ Erin (thepilotswife)- Where in Portugal are you moving? Just curious as we live in the Algarve. We moved here 9 years ago from the states.
> Suz


Hi Suz

Good to see you here. I hope that after you have been here 9 years you stay around to help those from The states who post here asking for help.

Peterfc 666? " a super hero just for today "


----------



## Suz (Feb 24, 2010)

Absolutely 
Wish I would have found this forum when I moved here.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I think that you have gone and done an Elton John, Pete and got the beard hairs transplanted on to your dome ! A cheaper option would have been to get someone to draw lots of rabbits on your head and they would have looked like hares from a distance.

:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> I think that you have gone and done an Elton John, Pete and got the beard hairs transplanted on to your dome ! A cheaper option would have been to get someone to draw lots of rabbits on your head and they would have looked like hares from a distance.
> 
> :eyebrows:


Hi Mr.Blueskies

A pledge here and now on open Forum. The day i get my divorce through i will post an up to date Photo clean shaven short hare the works. The real me. How's that for an offer the real me. The real me at the start of a new life.

Peterfc 666? " a super hero just for today "


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

HIya, I have friends in Portugal and I believe that many businesses usually do shut down in august, but not the kind that you want / need. The bars and restaurants will def be open too (of course!!)


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Suz said:


> @ Silvers- "or is he called Thepi Lot?" So funny!! Still chuckling
> @ Erin (thepilotswife)- Where in Portugal are you moving? Just curious as we live in the Algarve. We moved here 9 years ago from the states.
> Suz


Suz- we are moving to the Lisbon area.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG dont blalme ALL the Irish on Mr Blueskies sense of humour


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I look foward to seeing that picture Peter. The one with the HARE sitting on your head.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I look foward to seeing that picture Peter. The one with the HARE sitting on your head.


Mr.Blueskies

Just for you i made an effort and had this picture take. Please enjoy and i was smiling honest i was.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Very impressive Peter. You were a genuine goldilocks. Now that you have gone and got cropped I will have to call you shylocks. lol Heard there is money to be made from selling your hair ? They use it to make syrup of figs.


:eyebrows:


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Erin, welcome to the Lisbon area, you will find that most things are open, some private one man businesses will be closed but supermarkets, cafes, banks, government departments will not close. Will you be staying in Lisbon proper or down the line in one of the small towns? Nelinha


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

nelinha said:


> Erin, welcome to the Lisbon area, you will find that most things are open, some private one man businesses will be closed but supermarkets, cafes, banks, government departments will not close. Will you be staying in Lisbon proper or down the line in one of the small towns? Nelinha


On of the small towns, I think. That is where we are looking for a house. We have friends who live in Mt Estoril and have a trusty realtor that they've promised to share.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Mt Estoril, very very nice, close to the beach and train station, easy to come to Cascais and go to Cascais shopping! Good luck with your house hunting and with your trip to Europe. Let me know if you need more info about the area, will try to help as much as possible. Nelinha


----------

